# The Book of Enoch



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey gang, I recently purchased began reading _The Book of Enoch_. This particular copy was edited by a fella named R.H. Charles. Yes, I know it is an apocryphal book but it is pretty wild nonetheless. Has anyone else out there read it? Comments?


----------



## turmeric (Jan 17, 2005)

It's quoted by the Apostle Peter in his 2nd Epistle I believe, and also by Jude.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 17, 2005)

Good Book

Blade


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jan 17, 2005)

I've read it....about 15 years ago. It is very interesting.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 18, 2005)

It is an important part of ancient christian thought.

Blade


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm not even sure where to start discussing the book with you guys that have read it...it is just so...bizarre? I mean, that doesn't do it justice by any means. You really have no way to know for sure what you're dealing with. It would be quite a "colorful" history/background to the nephilim of Genesis 6. 

Blade and Christopher, if you have any other comments I would love to hear them! I'm just asking the Lord as I read it, "So what exaclty am I supposed to do with all this?"


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jan 18, 2005)

Well the version that I read (back in my B.C. days) was edited by that cultist woman Elizabeth Claire Prophet (I think that's her name???) so that in itself makes me wary. 

But I've always been fascinated about the whole Nephilim topic and that book was one of the first things I ever read about it. To be honest, I don't find the whole Sethite version of the sons of God to be very satisfying and leaves me with a lot of unanswered questions (Like the "giants in the land", Anak and his sons, etc.). I have a hunch that the antidiluvians were messing with genetic engineering. 

I believe that Blade posted some of Arthur Pink's comments on this subject in a recent thread (I forget which one).

From what I recall, The Book of Enoch reminded me very much of the imagery that is found in Revelation and Ezekiel. It certainly adds fire to the imagination that's for sure...it gives, I think, a good insight into the mindset of the ancients as opposed to our modern "scientific" culture. I like the power of reason and science but it tends to be so dry and sterile at times.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Charismatic Calvinist_
> I'm just asking the Lord as I read it, "So what exaclty am I supposed to do with all this?"



Just a reminder, make sure to continually remind yourself that it's non-canonical, and thus non-inspired. I can imagine it would be easy to "partially" forget that while reading it sometimes.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Charismatic Calvinist_
> ...



Which is exactly why I am asking the Lord as I read it, "So what exactly am I supposed to do with all this?"


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Chris, have you read the Book of Jasher? If you haven't checked it out and had a bit of an apocryphal appetite stirring in your gut, snag a copy. Pretty cool, but very different flavor from Enoch.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Charismatic Calvinist_
> Hey Chris, have you read the Book of Jasher? If you haven't checked it out and had a bit of an apocryphal appetite stirring in your gut, snag a copy. Pretty cool, but very different flavor from Enoch.



Which Chris? Either way, I'll keep that in mind, as I personally have not read it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2005)

Here is some helpful info on the apocryphal Book of Enoch: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Book_of_Enoch

It's important to remember reasons why the apocrypha were excluded from the canon: 

http://www.biblediscovery.org/articles/books_of_bible.htm


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 18, 2005)

No idea why, but I have no desire to read this book. Intresting thoughts though guys.


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 18, 2005)

Excellent links Andrew, thanks. Years ago I'd heard the book of Enoch had become corrupted. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Book_of_Enoch gave me more detailed information about it's history. Thanks for posting it!
Enoch is a tempting read since his walk was so godly he was taken by God before death. Chris, I agree - it is important to keep in mind this is a non-canonical book, interesting as it is.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Charismatic Calvinist_
> ...



Either Chris, actually, but I meant Me Died Blue Chris. Chapters 38 and 39 of the Book of Jasher are particularly striking. These chapters chronicle the conquests of the Sons of Jacob (prior to the births of Joseph and Benjamin). They were these Holy Spirit empowered destroyers of Canaanite cities and their inhabitants...exciting and graphic.

When you run out of other stuff, I think it is a good read.


----------

